# Help! Are these breeders good?



## libby91115 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm sending two links to two Hungarian Vizsla breeders. Can I be told if they are a reputable breeder with healthy puppies?
http://vizslas.co/
http://www.buschvizslas.com/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Some good sites to get acquainted with are your local vizsla club and their breeder referral page if they have one, OFA, and Vizsla Database. The breeder referral program can point you in the right direction or provide better feedback on breeders you've already located. OFA is the canine health database and will you show results from tests for hips, eyes, etc. Lastly, the Vizsla Database is a fantastic resource for looking up pedigree information and frequently includes health information as well. 

Mitchell Vizslas haven't updated their site in a while so may not be actively breeding. The dogs listed on their site have excellent hip ratings and Junior Hunter titles, but would be well past breeding age now. It's common to have poor web presence in the breeding world, so they may be breeding still and it's worth reaching out to them for current info. 



Busch Vizslas has a fantastic reputation as far as I know and lots of forum members over the years have had dogs from them. @*WillowyndRanch* has trained at least one dog of their breeding according to a thread from a few years ago. Ken, do you have any recent experience with Busch?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your on Facebook, you can ask to join Busch's Vizsla Family. 
Or just email Linda Busch, and she can referr you to a litter.


----------



## libby91115 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you very much!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

libby91115 said:


> I'm sending two links to two Hungarian Vizsla breeders. Can I be told if they are a reputable breeder with healthy puppies?
> http://vizslas.co/
> http://www.buschvizslas.com/



I am not here to claim to be an expert in V's or breeding V's......just insight on how we got our first V after owing Labs for 25+ years.

We got our first V from Rick Mitchell in November 2017. I just so happen to get extremely lucky and came across Jim & Linda Busch's contact info/web site while doing a quick google search when researching V's. And boy I am glad I did.

I reached out to Linda back in September and a friend of hers had a litter in CT very close to me with three male pups and one female. But unfortunately they were all spoken for. She immediately put me in contact with Rick Mitchell and he had a litter of eight, with only one male left at that time we spoke so I jumped at the chance to get one of Rick's males (obviously after doing homework).

Trying to keep this post short, Rick Mitchell has been breeding his females with Jim & Linda's males for over 25-years. Jim and Linda have been breeding V's for over 45-years. If you simply call each of them they'll be very happy to speak to you and fill you in on all the details. Linda is extremely nice and Rick was GREAT to work with. Linda spent countless time with me on the phone educating me on V's and helping find a litter that was available. I needed a "Fall" litter so I could spend all winter and spring training my V before my business season started at work. Milo comes to work with me every day on the golf course and loves chasing geese off the property, swimming, etc and just being an overall GREAT companion.

We flew out to Plano IL in November and picked Milo up and flew him back in an under the seat airline approved pup carrier on Southwest......easy peasy. He's been an outstanding addition to our family and incredibly smart, loving and overall fun to be with.

If you simply speak with them they'll fill you in on all their breeding history, etc. They both breed exceptional V's and you will not be disappointed. I believe Rick only has litters in the Fall and I am not quite sure when the Busch's typically have litters available.

BTW: this is Milo's Dad. :smile . http://www.buschvizslas.com/dogs/Spike.htm


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

tegee26 said:


> I am not here to claim to be an expert in V's or breeding V's......just insight on how we got our first V after owing Labs for 25+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splendid Sire and puppy. However, I have a question. On the plane, how did you take care of water and potty breaks- did you get bottled water? Use puppy pads or puppy diapers? Brave little traveler. Hoping for you all to have a safe and Happy New Year.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Splendid Sire and puppy. However, I have a question. On the plane, how did you take care of water and potty breaks- did you get bottled water? Use puppy pads or puppy diapers? Brave little traveler. Hoping for you all to have a safe and Happy New Year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


To be very honest I kept it very simple. We made sure he eliminated (both) prior to entering the actual airport. Once we went through screening, etc. we gave him no water or food. We only had a short 2-hour flight from Chicago to NY. The noise and vibration of the plane (or at least that's what we were told and experienced) puts the puppy at ease and to sleep. He slept almost the entire time and only woke when we were descending; which was nice.

Also, we simply put a very absorb bath towel as bedding in the bottom of the carryon. Again we had zero issues.

I'm not saying not to plan properly and have concerns. But from our experience it was a piece of cake and would have no reservations doing it again. I would assume on longer flights you may run into him peeing, but the adsorbent towel should suffice imho.

If traveling is a major concern, you're going to have to go to Plan B and get a V pup within driving distance; which we did with our two labs. Anything under 5-6 hours is doable.

HTH


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so very much for sharing. I am so very grateful that your airline was so accommodating and that your precious puppy rode comfortably and safely. One has heard of these horrific tragedies with other airlines.

Your steps to deal with bathroom and thirst were first rate too!

Please continue to post especially pictures. All the best!

Cuddlebuglove

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the airlines have brand new rules in place for 2019. Some are banning all dogs, with the exception of service dogs. 
Guessing the new rules are due to so many people taking fake ES dogs on planes. You could still fly there, and drive back to a long distance breeder.


----------

